# Easy T Printer



## detailben (Apr 5, 2012)

has anyone had trouble with buying one ?


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Ben,

What do you mean by trouble buying?

Feel free to call or email us if you have any questions.


----------



## detailben (Apr 5, 2012)

I purchased a new printer on the 30th of march paid in full.I have recieved atleast six emails trying to sell me ink,that i dont want.What i want is my tracking number.I work two jobs im in law enforcment and i dont like to be jerked around.I paid in goodfaith and i want my tracking number i dont want to buy any ink.I dont have time to talk on the phone contact me only threw email.
Thanks Ben


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Ben,

I'm assuming you are the guy that bought from my dealer jay on eBay. Because our printer doesnt include any ink he was concerned you wouldn't be able to use the printer when you got it. 

You are more than free to use other inks just be advised that your printer comes with connectors specifically for our ink bags.

I apologize for any inconvenience.

Thanks, Andy


----------



## detailben (Apr 5, 2012)

Have you Shipped ? I want the tracking # i have sent 8 e-mails asking Jay for the # he has also told me he is sending me empty bags so i can move my ink over to your bags or i will use up my ink in bottles  thanks Ben


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Ben,

I have scheduled the truck for tomorrow. I will have the pro number when they pickup.

For any more specifics on your order please contact Jay or I privately. Any general Easy T questions I can answer here.

Thank you,
Andy


----------



## detailben (Apr 5, 2012)

Andy, Thank You, Ben


----------



## detailben (Apr 5, 2012)

Andy, Friday is almost over and im still watting for the tracking #


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Ben, 

It's 1pm here and our trucks don't come until the end of the day around 5pm. At that point I will have the tracking number that the driver gives me.

I think it's alittle inappropriate that you are publically posting things that could look negative towards our company and sending nasty emails when your service has been fine. When the printer goes out today it will only be a couple business days after payment had cleared instead of the 10 days you were quoted.

As for the ink, we have mostly first time DTG buyers that don't know what they need so Jay was simply looking out for you not trying to push a sale. He went above what we would normally do by offering you free bags to use your own ink.

If you aren't happy we are more than willing to refund your purchase in full before it ships.

Thank you,
Andy


----------



## detailben (Apr 5, 2012)

Andy you said that i would here from you in the morning thats why i ask were it was .You are a new company and it is natural for me to be a little eager to get my tracking # i need the printer like i told Jay i 3 kids to feed and i spent my complete tax refund to get this printer i have allready sold my old t jet so i am with out a printer thats all i want is my new printer .thanks Ben


----------



## detailben (Apr 5, 2012)

Andy, Sorry about the time i was talking to jay and he is on my time zone i guess you are in AZ with different Time Zone


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

you guys have one of your customers in need of assistance, asking for help on the diy side.. might want to help him with his technical questions..

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/diy-dtg/t185623.html#post1096600


----------



## endenon (Jun 11, 2012)

can i try other providers for ink on a easy t ink printer can anyone help?


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

endenon said:


> can i try other providers for ink on a easy t ink printer can anyone help?


Yes any Direct to garment ink made for epson printheads will work. Dupont and Resolute are the most common.


----------



## endenon (Jun 11, 2012)

Andy, THanks for your answer.

Now; there is an accurate guide printing light colors like white? My impressions are erased after just 1 wash. 

I have an easy t printer, inks sold by the same company.* I use 350 for the pre-treatment with little pressure on the plate for 20 seconds (I use pre-treatment because without that my impressions are opaque to an unacceptable level, the pre-treatment is for dark garments sold by the company and even suitable for use by the same people in the company).

I tested printing without pretreatment and washing, the drawing does not fall much, but at least equally loses 10% of the original, this makes me wonder about the cure, what am I doing wrong? and there are any special pretreatment printer t easy for whites? I need bright colors. 

Curing Press heat 350 F , 60 seconds almost touching the garment + 60segs again, then 20 secs with strong pressure + 20 secs + 20 secs more more (I do 3 times 20 sec because I tested it with 25 or 30 seconds and the garment starts to burn I'm not sure if the garment or pre treatment that turns yellow. 

Andy can you tell me the whole process of printing on garments as white light, without crashing the paint? few washings can hold the paint without dañarsa in optimal way?

hope you can help me.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Just an update for those who are following it, we received our Easy T Printer today -- right on time, actually a few days earlier than I was expecting it, but I asked Andy for it today and he made it happen.

The printer was uncrated and setup in a dedicated, climate-controlled DTG room in well under 30 minutes. Setting up the ink and printheads was done in less than 10 minutes. We booted up and had the software installed in under 5 minutes.

A tiny part of the printer had some minimal damage (cosmetic, not functional) due to the shipper, but Andy responded to my email in under an hour and has a replacement (cosmetic) part already shipped with tracking number. He also dialed in to our remote desktop and finished setting up the software.

Total time from crating to printing? Less than 1 hour.

Had our first white T-shirt printed moments later. Had our first white underbase on white T-shirt printed less than 30 minutes later.

Haven't done wash tests yet, but I'll do it this weekend.

Andy's replies to email are generally VERY fast. He's not a big shop, so I'm not expecting Brother-level service, but he's been in contact since the day I put my deposit down, and so far I'm very excited with this machine.

I'll put it through the ringer (we're a successful screen printing, decal printing, laser engraving and banner printer in Chicago) and if it holds up well, I'll buy 2 more.

Is it as good as the Brother printers? No, it's slower. But one of our friends has a Brother and they dropped over $30,000 for it. We were done and out the door with ALL accessories, software and tools for well well well under $8,000. I'm not expecting Brother quality, but so far, it's a solid machine.

If something comes up, I feel confident Andy will be there for the first 3 months of warranty, and from what I'm looking at in the machine, I think I can repair or replace any problems that might come up.

Endenon: We were told to cure white underbase for 4 minutes total at 330, so we did 330 at 2 minutes, rested and 330 for 2 more minutes again. I'll do a wash test tomorrow.


----------



## endenon (Jun 11, 2012)

thanks I will deal with those indiciaciones cured. Now, based on white prints, am getting opaque colors, too opaque, any liquid known as the pretreatment of clothes black but clear? I tried to pretratamient to black and the brightness is very good, but when washing the impression that further falls and burns pretreatment on heat press.

I just need a little more brightness = ( sorry for my english guys. im from venezuela.


----------

